# Cane Weapon



## Eraser (Apr 29, 2002)

Greetings all,


I just wanted to get some advice on when to start taking the cane weapon training.. I went to a few trial classes.. and Boy is my hand co-ordination out of sink.. I forgot how many times I hit myself in the head.. hehehehe...  Does anyone else train in the Cane Weapon, and if so.. any suggestions on when to start?? and the benefits of it..

Thanks...


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2002)

In Modern Arnis we call our 26" sticks "canes" but they are straight sticks. The cane (with a hooked end) is a popular weapon nowadays! I first saw it in the Basic Stick Fighting for Combat book by Micheal Echanis, where the cane techniques were demonstrated by Joo Bang Lee.

Training with weapons, beyond the obvious benefits, can improve your "attributes": Strength, coordination, and speed. Of course, it'll also help if you should ever have to defend against a stick weapon--you'll know how it moves.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 1, 2002)

Not sure how long you have been in the arts but it really dos not matter. If you want to learn the cane start practiceing with it everyday. Just walk with it and hold it while you do everyday chores. The more you handle it the more familar your body becomes with it and the more it becomes an extention rather than a entity by itslef.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Eraser (May 2, 2002)

I have only been in Hapkido since Jan 2002,  my instructor did give us a lesson in cane use.. it was very interesting. 
Thanks for the advice, for all those that gave.


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't know how things go in your school. You know if you are given the opportunity to pick your first weapon, or when. In my Dojang my teacher picks when and what. We have a set routine for what weapon everybody starts to learn and a set time for when. Normally cane is later for us becouse my GM wants to ensure that we start with more like everyday weapons first. Knife, Staff( like a pool stick or something) I am just now starting cane and I have already had to study in Knife, Tom Bo, Kendo, Knife throwing, common objects.


----------



## Eraser (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey there...


Ummm.. there is no set pattern for what weapons we train with... we have a few.. short stick, bo, and of course cane..  I have trained abit with the short stick and one cane class.. but my instructors said that when i get to my green belt.. and start attending the advanced classes i'll see more weapon work..
SO im just waiting patiently until then!!!  sigh


----------



## Hurdoc (Nov 11, 2002)

I have been looking into various martial arts in my community and Hapkido is one I have ranked highly on my list as one to join. When I attended a class there, I was told that weapons don't get trained till higher belt levels (I think he said at black belt level, I'm not certain I remember correctly). Is that true?


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Nov 11, 2002)

That depends on the school. We start at red belt level. Our red is before black. My teachers thoughts are that there is soooo much for us to learn and understand in the lower ranks that we need to focus on. Basics are the most important thing.


----------



## greendragon (Nov 12, 2002)

In Sin Moo we start training in the cane by first learning the 7 basic strikes, Doju Nim Ji Han Jae is very pragmatic about the cane training nothing super fancy just do what works, these strikes also become blocks and all 7 are practiced from a basic walking position with your hand on the top hook of the cane and with the cane being stable on the ground,, exactly as you would be using it to walk, I have been around many fancy cane techniques that involve holding the cane in a different manner than how you would normally use it on the street to walk with, IMHO this is wrong and creates a gap in what you would do in reality and what you would do during a Hapkido demonstration, if you do not practice with the cane in the manner in which you would carry it around everyday on the street in front of people that don't know you can use it as a weapon then you are just spinning your wheels and when you REALLY need to use it for self defense instead of a demo you will not be able to make that transition, PRACTICE FOR REALITY NOT FOR DEMONSTRATION PURPOSES,, THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE!! after you get these 7 strikes down there are many many many more techniques but this is the proper way to start training,, in reality,, if you get really good at the 7 basic strikes you probably wouldn't really need any more techniques,, they are quite efficient,  but the other techniques are so much fun and the 7 basic strikes are all lead ins to these other techniques,, I started cane techniques pretty early in Hapkido probably around blue belt time but that's been so long ago I don't remember exactly,, I am now a 4th dan in Hapkido and I have yet to "master" the cane,,, it is ever changing and evolving and is a great weapon,,, I wish I could explain the 7 basic strikes for you on line but that is impossible.. good luck and have fun but remember to keep everything in the reality mode,, don't get fancy,, get efficient....
                                         Michael Tomlinson
                                           4th Dan Sin Moo Hapkido


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2002)

Is there a web page with them?


----------



## greendragon (Nov 13, 2002)

None that I know of. I wish I could explain it online but I can't,, it's about impossible...j
                                     Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Eraser (Nov 24, 2002)

HEy..

At our school... depending on how many people are in the class. and who's there.. im mean we usually don't have a cane class when there new beginners in the class..  Now that i have my green belt.. it puts me at the advanced level..  we don't really to intense training with the cane.. just some simple drill to get us more familiar with the cane.. for future practise.. but i have just ordered my cane.. so im looking forward to putting it to work.. its actually sickening how much damage you can do with a cane.. and they are perfectly legal to carry anywhere!!!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2002)

The cane like any other weapon you carry and use has to be a natural extention of your body.  If you walk holding the cane a certian way that is the basic way you should  use it. 
 Yes your grip can be shifted depending on the situation  but the primary stikes and / or blocks must be from the normal posistion. If not there is a transistion period while you get the new grip and this tells everyone that the devise is now a weapon.
  As I said earlier use it, walk with it, push objects with it, pick up thnigs, stir water with it etc.  Make it a part of you. 
Shadow:asian:


----------



## greendragon (Nov 24, 2002)

Excellent post, I couldn't agree more with you,, good job..
                                 Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 25, 2002)

hello,

some online resources:

sample of hapkido book:

http://www.tedeschi-media.com/hapkido/samples/part4a.html 

--------------------

tech: 

http://www.itatkd.com/animated-cane.html 

article: 

http://www.itatkd.com/art-cane.html#top 

--------------------- 

5 techniques provided by Master J.R. West at Hapkido.com linked here: 

http://www.grandmaster.cc/canetech.php3 

---------------------- 

http://www.superfoots.com/canetechniques.html 

--------------------- 

tech: 

http://www.gojushorei.com/canetechniques.htm 

articles: 

http://www.gojushorei.com/articledeadlycane.htm 

http://www.gojushorei.com/articleraisingcane.htm 

----------------------- 

from http://www.canemasters.com/ 

3 techniques: 

http://www.canemasters.com/techniques.htm 

1 not on the technique page: 

http://www.canemasters.com/tech1.htm 

some exercises: 

http://www.canemasters.com/exercise.htm 

---------------------------- 

from www.ejmas.com, 3 articles: 

http://www.ejmas.com/jnc/jncart_vigny_0500.htm 

http://www.ejmas.com/jnc/jncart_barton-wright_0200.htm 

http://www.ejmas.com/jnc/jncart_barton-wright_0400.htm 

---------------------------- 

http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/Pagoda/8187/Tanjo.htm 

http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/Pagoda/8187/Canne.htm 

---------------------------- 

from http://www.savateaustralia.com: 

http://www.savateaustralia.com/Essays/quick flick of the wrist.htm 

----------------------------- 

from Black Belt, an article with 3 techs: 

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/archives/kki/1986/mar86/cane/cane.html 

------------------------------ 

Don Rearic's article on the cane: 

http://www.donrearic.com/cane1.html 

HTH


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks, there are some good links there!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 26, 2002)

i'm surprised you did not post these links


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickgrappler _
> 
> *i'm surprised you did not post these links *



Heh. I'll take that as a compliment! I went through about half of them and am on my way back for the rest.

We need a better way to organize all the great links that get posted to MartialTalk. We envision a directory someday.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2002)

See also this thread. It refers to canes from this site:
http://www.canemasters.com/


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 2, 2003)

I am putting together a list of students interested in attending five workshops in Estacada Cane with Bill Schettino. Bill has a unique martial arts background and is one of the best coach/teachers that I have ever known. For more information:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/teachers.htm

The workshops will take place in the New York City area from April to September.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Chuck (Feb 27, 2003)

I am working through Mark Shuey's Canemaster system right now, I have had a cane for just over a year and we have been trying to incorporate techniques into the self-defense portions of our Dojang training. While I train in Tae Kwan Do, we also work in the joint locking techniques from Hapkido (I have some Aikido in my background) and in the Han Mu Do system that is a TKD-Hapkido-Yudo mixed Martial Art. 

I really think that the cane is a perfect carry weapon. It is its own disguise. I try to just carry it around and get used to holding it. i would think that many of the basic strikes from any stick fighting system are applicable, even the five basic kendo (kumdo) strikes would have value. But when my instructor hooked my ankle, put me down, hit me in the groin and the face and then applied an arm bar with the cane...that's when it became a complete weapon.

Besides, I give myself bruises with nunchaku.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

Is Mr. Shuey's system for the cane based on Hapkido techniques or is it eclectic?


----------



## Chuck (Mar 5, 2003)

He has blackbelts in TKD andHapkido, so I assume that some of the techniques are from Hapkido. But I don't really know.

What got me interested is his challenge. He says he'll take on any other weapon. But he gets to choose the location. He says bring your weapon to the United boarding gate. 

I have yet to take my cane on an aircraft. Maybe this month though.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

Heh, good point. I've said something roughly similar to those who say "Martial arts? But what if I have a gun?" There are places you couldn't realistically have a gun.


----------



## shotmanuk (Sep 11, 2003)

The Valadez Kenpo Associatiom does a good video cane course called Cane Warrior. It can be purchases via the VKA's website or on Ebay:asian:


----------



## greendragon (Sep 11, 2003)

I have people say that stuff about "hey I don't need martial arts I'll just use a gun"  I say to them, "do you have a gun on you right now", and they usually say no, then I say yeah but I have my hapkido on me ALL the time, so your point about the gun is just a fantasy,,,

Talking about cane videos.  There are some good ones out there Kwang Sik Myung has a really good one also,, one point about learning cane is when you watch the video, first watch the feet and learn how the person with the cane steps,,, that is the number one most important thing at first,, good cane is like everything else, you start from the ground and go up,,,
                                                       Michael Tomlinson


----------



## Eraser (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey all,

Just wanted to say that on Oct 31st and Nov 1st  the Dojang where I train.. we are having GM Shuey come down for a seminar..the whole school is a buzz.. we cant wait for it...  our Dojang has specialty/fun classes every friday night... and we get a cane class at least once a month... the training has been fun... im getting more and more comfortable with the cane everytime i use it... its a great weapon to train with.


----------

